# Mayday's



## Rinx (Dec 3, 2011)

HI THERE
I am new to this site and I bought my first pitbull. She is a buck skin Mayday and I was wondering, is "Mayday" a boodline and if not, what is the significance of the name and what bloodline does it form part of?


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [560] :: SOUTHERN KENNEL'S MAYDAY
Mayday is a Redboy, Jocko, Bolio cross..

Welcome to the forum by the way... Post a ped and pics of your pup when you can.. check out the search options on the site and im sure you will find more info on Mayday.. Good luck


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Welcome to GP. A lot of people will say this dog is a mayday bred dog referring to a dog line bred from Mayday. The question I gave is who let you get a Mayday bred dog. Seeing you did not even know anything about what you what getting into?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Rinx said:


> HI THERE
> I am new to this site and I bought my first pitbull. She is a buck skin Mayday and I was wondering, is "Mayday" a boodline and if not, what is the significance of the name and what bloodline does it form part of?


You can start by reading this...... BTW if you have a pedigree of your hound you can post it up and we will tell you how your hound is bred. And I am going to move your thread to the bloodline section. Welcome aboard

http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/32699-southern-kennels-gr-ch-mayday-rom.html


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Do you have a pedigree or did the person you got the pup from just tell you it was a mayday pup?


----------

